
Sweden: The only country in which the metoo movement has caught on - imartin2k
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=metoo#GEO_MAP
======
imartin2k
Background:

"1,300 women in Swedish politics allege harassment 'in the corridors of
power'" [https://www.thelocal.se/20171120/me-too-swedish-women-
politi...](https://www.thelocal.se/20171120/me-too-swedish-women-politics-
harassment-sexism-stefan-lfven-campaign)

There currently are several parallel news stories like that, each focusing on
a different industry. It's essentially now a daily topic in the major TV news.

